# "highly irritable uterus"



## cowboys angel

Has anyone else had this issue? Those were literally the doctor's words, "You have a very highly irritable uterus."

When I was pregnant with DD, I was in and out of preterm labor for months. It all started after the doctor was looking for where my baby was, and was pressing on my stomach. He started contractions. Ooops lol.

After that day, contractions randomly would start if DH hugged me too tight, or I laid on my stomach, or if baby got really excited and kicked the crap out of me. It took nothing, literally. As I got bigger, contractions would also start just by me walking around, or if my bladder was too full. It was ridiculous.

I ended up having her at 35+5, because of preterm labor. I also only had one artery leading to her, which also could have led to early delivery, but how things happened it just seems like it was my uterus I guess. I think it hates me, :haha:

Anyway, just asking cuz we are TTC so I was curious.


----------



## Jess05

Hi
Yes i too have a highly irritable uterus. My firts oregnancy was fine completely normal. Second pregnancy was diagnosed with IU, he was born at 35 weeks 6lbs 1oz had alot of breathing, feeding issues needed to be under phototherapy lights for jaunice spent 14 days in SCN. Third pregnancy was the same had a very irritable uterus had weeks and weeks of pre-labour, she was born at 34 weeks 5lbs3oz. She was fine just small and had some feeding issues she spent 15 days in SCN
Fourth baby again had a very irritable uterus again had weeks and weeks of pre labour he was born at 35+1 weeks 5Lbs5oz had some breathing and feeding issues and spent 15 days in SCN.
Now that im pregnant with number 5(19 weeks) i too have an irritable uterus and get BH ALL the time i get them whenever i walk, bend over, go to the loo, cough, sneeze, well you get the idea. 

I personally believe that my uterus was to blame for my kids premature births, the Dr's werent willing to say what caused their births but i do believe its because of IU. This pregnancy is riddled with complications so fingers crossed i will get monitored more closely and avoid another premmie.

Also i have found nothing gets rid of the BH, so drinking water and having a lie down does nothing :(

Anyway good luck with TTC its possible you will have it again and since you have already had one early baby you are at an increased risk of having another one, but then again you may have a completely u eventful pregnancy. Good luck xoxo


----------



## Jess05

Hi
Yes i too have a highly irritable uterus. My firts oregnancy was fine completely normal. Second pregnancy was diagnosed with IU, he was born at 35 weeks 6lbs 1oz had alot of breathing, feeding issues needed to be under phototherapy lights for jaunice spent 14 days in SCN. Third pregnancy was the same had a very irritable uterus had weeks and weeks of pre-labour, she was born at 34 weeks 5lbs3oz. She was fine just small and had some feeding issues she spent 15 days in SCN
Fourth baby again had a very irritable uterus again had weeks and weeks of pre labour he was born at 35+1 weeks 5Lbs5oz had some breathing and feeding issues and spent 15 days in SCN.
Now that im pregnant with number 5(19 weeks) i too have an irritable uterus and get BH ALL the time i get them whenever i walk, bend over, go to the loo, cough, sneeze, well you get the idea. 

I personally believe that my uterus was to blame for my kids premature births, the Dr's werent willing to say what caused their births but i do believe its because of IU. This pregnancy is riddled with complications so fingers crossed i will get monitored more closely and avoid another premmie.

Also i have found nothing gets rid of the BH, so drinking water and having a lie down does nothing :(

Anyway good luck with TTC its possible you will have it again and since you have already had one early baby you are at an increased risk of having another one, but then again you may have a completely u eventful pregnancy. Good luck xoxo


----------



## AlwaysPraying

I had this! I felt like I was always twitching, it was maddening. In my case they said it wouldn't lead to labour because they weren't true contractions. It wasn't braxton hicks but I did have those as well, it was an irritable uterus. The difference is my uterus was thinking it was in labour, but my hormones weren't, so with the lack of hormones, I was fine to contract away for weeks and weeks. 

Jess, what your saying makes so much sense. They told me there's no way this could cause labour, but it WAS labour contractions! My hormones did kick in and I did go into proper labour, but the drs just drive me mad. In my case, I went a week over, ended up being induced after a long labour, 2 days later, ended in a c section. So the iu didn't do a damn thing to me besides stress me out and drive me nuts.


----------



## cowboys angel

Thanks ladies. I actually had very few BH contractions, but I had labor contractions constantly. Had to go in 3 times to get meds to stop the contractions, and had to take pills four times a day for a month before it finally was just unstoppable. I was contracting, dialating, thinning, etc.


----------



## AlwaysPraying

That sounds a lot more than irritable uterus. As I understood it, it doesn't cause early labour. The whole pregnancy thing is complicated and confusing though!


----------



## cowboys angel

Thanks... Well we are really hoping that another pregnancy isn't the same as the last....


----------



## plutosblue

I was told I have an irritable uterus after coming out of hospital yesterday with regular tightenings (every 3 mins) - Although I wasn't dilating :wacko: 

Was given steroid injections and told just to carry on as normal, and if it starts again to come in :wacko: Nice to know I am not alone, this is my first baby and it scared the bejeezus out of me, I am only 32 weeks! x


----------



## cowboys angel

My first hospital trip was at 24 or 26 weeks, can't remember exactly. But my daughter held on til 35 weeks. :) Good luck to you!


----------

